# Netzwerkkabel neben/auf Heizungsrohre verlegen



## delfiniumextremum (7. Mai 2019)

Moin!

Ich möchte bald in mein Arbeitszimmer ein Netzwerkkabel verlegen. Dieses muss entweder durch drei Türen durch (unter den Fußleisten ist eine Verlegung leider nicht möglich) um an meinen Rechner zu gelangen, oder ich kann zwei Türen umgehen und ein Loch nutzen, durch welches zwei Heizungsrohre laufen. Dann muss ich aber immernoch eine Tür passieren.

Nun meine Frage: kann ich so ein Kabel bedenkenlos neben zwei Heizungsrohren verlegen? Besteht da eine Entzündungsgefahr oder eine Einbuße im Datenverkehr?
Ich habe schon an eine Art FBY-Kunststoffrohr gedacht um den direkten Kontakt zu den Heizungsrohren (danke lieber Schwerkraft) zu vermeiden, weiß aber nicht, ob dafür genug Platz ist. Im Anhang ist ein Bild.

Jedenfalls bin ich am verzweifeln. Mein neuer Rechner steht und fällt quasi mit der Möglichkeit der Kabelverlegung.
DLan war meine erste Idee, ist aber Müll, da ich den Stromleitungen in unserem Haus nicht vertraue. Hinzukommend ist das ganze zu teuer, sofern man leistungsstarke Adapter kaufen möchte.
WLan - dafür müsste ich ein anderes Mainboard auswählen (ich hab den Rechner noch nicht bestellt, eben aufgrund dieser Problematik). Außerdem vertraue ich dem WLan auch nicht, durch zwei Räume hindurchzukommen.

Am besten wäre halt einfach LAN.

Bin für Meinungen und Vorschläge dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (7. Mai 2019)

Es scheint wohl sowas wie hitzebeständigere Kabel zu geben. Die Frage ist halt, wie heiß dein Heizungswasser im Winter so wird? 
Hier das selbe Thema:
Netzwerkkabel und Heizungsrohre Waerme  - Administrator

Mach ein Rohr durch und lege das Kabel da durch. Klingt nicht nach einem großen Problem.

Gruß


----------



## Craftdor (7. Mai 2019)

Netzwerkkabel halten sowas in der Regel aus würde aber wie oben beschrieben welche nehmen die für solche zwecke entwickelt worden sind (also hitzebeständigekabel).
Ich hatte Sie auch eine Zeitlang an ziemlich warmen orten liegen und hatte keine Leistungsprobleme festgestellt.


----------



## nonamez78 (7. Mai 2019)

Verlegekabel machen das in jedem Fall mit. Der Vorlauf einer Heizung "sollte" allein schon aus Energieeffizienz Gründen die 70 Grad nicht überschreiten, wo zwar ggf. die Weichmacher schneller aus dem Material kommen, aber ansonsten mal eben gar nichts passiert (danach nur nicht ständig hin und her knicken).


----------



## Craftdor (7. Mai 2019)

Das ist das schöne an dicken Verlegekabeln, die machen so ziemlich alles mit


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Mai 2019)

Wieso bohrst du nicht einfach an einer Stelle, die einen günstigeren Kabelverlauf ermöglicht, einen Wanddurchbruch?
Normalerweise sind Zimmerwände keine tragenden Wände und relativ dünn und mit Hohlblocksteinen o.ä. einfach zu durchbohrendem Material gemauert.

Das einzige, was dir an der geplanten Stelle passieren kann, ist dass dir irgendwann das Kabel spröde wird und bei Belastung bricht oder reißt.

Auf die Signalqualität haben idR nur Kabelschleifen / -ringe / -schlaufen oder fehlende Kabelisolation (und natürlich die Kabellänge) einen Einfluss, da all diese die Dämpfung erhöhen.

Wenn du Zweifel hast, einfach ein ordentliches CaT6 oder CaT7-Kabel nehmen, die sind dick isoliert. (jaja ich weiß für CaT-7 Konformität müsste man auch die richtigen Stecker und Endgeräte nehmen, was Privatnutzer aus Kostengründen idR nicht tun)


----------



## Lupoc (7. Mai 2019)

Ähm, warum ist DLan Müll? Nutze ich selbst. Zocke damit Shooter und der Ping ist absolout ok. Nutze die Technik schon 8 Jahre. Und 39,- für ein Kit ist dir zu teuer? Lieber 39,- ausgeben als die häßlichen Kabel durch die Wohnung zu legen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## delfiniumextremum (7. Mai 2019)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Ähm, warum ist DLan Müll? Nutze ich selbst. Zocke damit Shooter und der Ping ist absolout ok. Nutze die Technik schon 8 Jahre. Und 39,- für ein Kit ist dir zu teuer? Lieber 39,- ausgeben als die häßlichen Kabel durch die Wohnung zu legen. Meine Meinung.



Dann hast du relativ viel Glück, dass bei dir anscheinend alles passt. DLan ist störanfällig durch die Nutzung von anderen Geräten im Stromnetzwerk und des Weiteren spielen “Phasen” eine Rolle. Davon hab ich aber keinen Plan.

Ein Loch in die Wand bohren klappt leider nicht, da dies eine tragende Wand ist. Des Weiteren müsste ich zwei Wände durchbohren. Da ich Mieter bin und das keine Eigentumswohnung ist, ist das recht kritisch..


----------



## seahawk (7. Mai 2019)

Zur Not legst Du das Lankabel eben in einem Wellrohr oder packst Isolierschlauch auf die Heizungsrohre.  

https://www.amazon.de/AUPROTEC-Well...sprefix=isoliersc,aps,229&sr=8-20-spons&psc=1

oder eben im Baumarkt passend:

https://www.amazon.de/SHT-Isolierun...gateway&sprefix=rohrisolierung,aps,238&sr=8-7


----------



## delfiniumextremum (7. Mai 2019)

Danke soweit für die Antworten! Ich denke mal, dass ich es mit dem Isolierrohr versuchen werde!


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2019)

delfiniumextremum schrieb:


> Dann hast du relativ viel Glück, dass bei dir anscheinend alles passt. DLan ist störanfällig durch die Nutzung von anderen Geräten im Stromnetzwerk und des Weiteren spielen “Phasen” eine Rolle. Davon hab ich aber keinen Plan.
> 
> Ein Loch in die Wand bohren klappt leider nicht, da dies eine tragende Wand ist. Des Weiteren müsste ich zwei Wände durchbohren. Da ich Mieter bin und das keine Eigentumswohnung ist, ist das recht kritisch..



Das kann ich durchaus bestätigen.
Stecke ich das PowerLine-Ding in das Zimmer, in dem ich meinen PC betreibe, bricht die Leistung direkt um 50% ein.
Im Nachbarzimmer hingegen, in dem keine anderen Geräte eingesteckt sind, kann ich die volle Leistung meiner Leitung nutzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2019)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Ähm, warum ist DLan Müll? Nutze ich selbst. Zocke damit Shooter und der Ping ist absolout ok. Nutze die Technik schon 8 Jahre. Und 39,- für ein Kit ist dir zu teuer? Lieber 39,- ausgeben als die häßlichen Kabel durch die Wohnung zu legen. Meine Meinung.



Du störst damit den Kurzwellenrundfunk und -amateurfunk.
Wenn ein Nachbar die Störung bei der Bundesnetzagentur meldet wird gepeilt. Wenn du der Störere bsit darfst du die Geräte stilllegen (musst sogar).

Je nach Verlauf der Stromkabel funktioniert die Technik mehr oder weniger gut.


----------



## Malc0m (9. Mai 2019)

delfiniumextremum schrieb:


> Ein Loch in die Wand bohren klappt leider nicht, da dies eine tragende Wand ist. Des Weiteren müsste ich zwei Wände durchbohren. Da ich Mieter bin und das keine Eigentumswohnung ist, ist das recht kritisch..



Ein Loch für ein Cat-Kabel wird garantiert nichts an der Tragfähigkeit der Wand ändern  
Ansonsten so Bohren, das man die Löcher beim Auszug wieder gut verschließen kann.
Aber am Ende ist es deine Entscheidung, jedenfalls wird die Wand nicht einstürzen wenn du dort eine 8-10mm Bohrung für ein Kabel durchbohrst.


----------



## delfiniumextremum (9. Mai 2019)

Yes, das ist mir nachträglich auch aufgefallen  Und ans schließen hab ich dann auch gedacht. Es wird wohl auch am Ende darauf hinauslaufen, jedoch nicht durch die “Heizungsrohrwand”. Dort werde ich das Kabel mit einer Ummantelung durchführen, sodass das Kabel nicht direkt auf dem Rohr liegt.


----------

